# Car insurance question



## Drgonzo (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi guys! 
I've recently landed in Perth and I'm planning to buy a car but thing is I've got a bit of a trouble finding a car insurance... 
I don't know where to turn since there is so many insurers and I suppose most of them are not really backpackers-friendly... 
So I would have liked to know if any of you had a company to recommend when it comes to backpacker car insurance? Any good/bad experiences? I'm completely lost... 

Thanks!  
Sam.


----------



## jettasher (Nov 26, 2014)

Try iSelect ... hope that helps

Or get in touch with local insurance agent who can help you with this


----------



## DomDom (Jan 3, 2015)

Go on the Internet and compare policy


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Drgonzo said:


> Hi guys!
> I've recently landed in Perth and I'm planning to buy a car but thing is I've got a bit of a trouble finding a car insurance...
> I don't know where to turn since there is so many insurers and I suppose most of them are not really backpackers-friendly...
> So I would have liked to know if any of you had a company to recommend when it comes to backpacker car insurance? Any good/bad experiences? I'm completely lost...
> ...


Cheapest car insurance is Third Party Property damage insurance.
Pays for the other car....not yours.
You can get a cheaper premium by increasing the excess payable.
Lots of options & companies....google it.

Do not have a crash = no problem!

Drive safely.
Good luck.


----------



## slowder1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

If i have a no-claims bonus discounts in Poland (60%) will be respected in Australia ??


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Paultayloor said:


> Fight A California Traffic Ticket with California traffic ticket. 100% money back guarantee - No hidden fees! We can fight almost any traffic ticket California for a flat fee for all citations. Call us today at (818)332-0255.


 u do realise we are Australian forum. Not many people here fighting California traffic tickets I imagine lol


----------

